# dehdrated meat for dog food - life shelf?



## mugatea (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey if I dehydrate meat without using any preservatives like vinegar or salt for my dogs, whats the best way to preserve it to make it last as long as possible? Just freeze? Can I store it without freezing and without preservatives for a good shelf life? I know less fat helps.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

If I were going to try to store meat for my dogs, I think I would can it.


----------



## mugatea (Mar 31, 2020)

even if it's dried?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I make jerkey I use cure. It lasts a couple of weeks. +1 on canning. I give my pups fresh meat from the freezer and thaw/cook it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

mugatea said:


> even if it's dried?


No, I would skip drying it. Just raw pack can it. Meats have to be pressure canned.

Honest Kitchen (among others) makes a dehydrated food. Ten pounds = 30 pounds after rehydrating.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

mugatea said:


> Hey if I dehydrate meat without using any preservatives like vinegar or salt for my dogs, whats the best way to preserve it to make it last as long as possible? Just freeze? Can I store it without freezing and without preservatives for a good shelf life? I know less fat helps.
> 
> View attachment 104899


I'd dehydrate with a little salt (not brine), then vacuum seal.
It'll last as long as you do, or the need abates.


----------

